# 17 lb. LM bass with a swimbait (Calif)



## richg99 (Oct 13, 2016)

Not mine....darn it.. 5 minutes.

richg99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=118YUKmkd-Y


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2016)

That is awesome! :beer:

My goal is to break 10.


----------



## Fire1386 (Oct 13, 2016)

One beautiful fish indeed. He got the net under it just in time before it threw the hook...lol I hope it is a natural one and not a genetically altered one. I have a problem with California and Texas both now I guess doing this to try and boost there fish stock. Makes the old records worth a lot more than the new ones in my opinion. Recent stories there are several other southern states doing this in search of the new world record. To me it is like steroids in baseball or any other sport. If you are caught using steroids, your records don't stand up. Whatever happened to just using what the great God gives you! Ok, off my soap box. Thanks for sharing the video....


----------

